# Tempestade Tropical DORIAN (Atlântico 2013 #AL04)



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

Depressão Tropical quatro se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Dorian.
A previsão inicial e que possa afetar as Pequenas Antilhas e Porto Rico no final de semana.











Alguns modelos para Dorian

Intensidade





Trajeto


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2013 às 12:49)

A depressão tropical fortaleceu-se e é agora o 4º sistema nomeado da época, tendo-se tornado na tempestade tropical DORIAN.



> SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...15.6N 34.5W
> ABOUT 700 MI...1125 KM W OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> ...



Para já não representa ameaça para as populações mas pode vir a se-lo dentro de alguns dias à medida que se desloca para Oeste:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jul 2013 às 19:35)

O forte cisalhamento e o ar seco estão provocando o enfraquecimento de Dorian. 
O ambiente só deve se tornar mais favorável para o seu fortalecimento quando chegar próximo as Ilhas Leeward.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jul 2013 às 20:42)

Dorian pode ser rebaixada ainda hoje para pós-tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Ago 2013 às 12:46)

Dorian está de volta!
Invest 91L se fortaleceu para Depressão Tropical Dorian.








> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION DORIAN ADVISORY NUMBER  16
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL042013
> 500 AM AST SAT AUG 03 2013
> ...


----------

